# Is my kitten a Russian BLue?



## babejay (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi,

I just got a grey kitten and want to know what breed he is. He came from a stray and is dark grey with bluish green eyes. He has longish fur and it looks like there might be dark grey stripes. He looks like a Russian Blue or Korat but I don't know what the difference is, or if he is another breed. Please help! I can't seem to post a picture, says that the board attachment quota has been reached.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Very, very unlikely. Russian Blues and Korats are relatively rare cats and it isn't likely an owner or breeder is going to allow a purebred RB or K mate willy nilly. Cat breeds are created by taking 2 cats with the traits you want and repeatedly mating to enhance those characteristics and be able to achieve them consistently. So the characteristics of all breeds exist in the general population of domestic short, medium or long haired cats (DSH, DMH or DLH). 

You cannot attach a photo to the forum, as indicated the storage quota is full. You will need to use a photo hosting site like Photobucket.


----------



## babejay (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok, here is a link to some pics of my kitten - if he's not a Russian blue ( I didn't think so as I know they're rare), please can anyone tell me what breed he is?? I have more pictures but need to transfer them from my camera. 

Thanks!

http://s744.photobucket.com/albums/xx88/lil_tor/


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

A Domestic Short Hair (or maybe Medium Hair). The blue eyes may not stay blue, all kittens are born with blue eyes that start changing color around 7-8 weeks.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

He's an adorable kitten!


----------



## babejay (Jul 26, 2009)

thanks - yes he's a real cutey and loves to give kisses


----------

